# Red locktite omg..



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, I bought some Union Flites off some guy who claimed them to be in-store demos.

I noticed there's RED locktite on 4 of the screws (other ones have blue)

Is there any way to get the red off? dissolving products?

Or do I really have to scrape it out of every groove with a knife??

I guess I could torch it, don't wanna eff up the screws though.

Thanks.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> Hey, I bought some Union Flites off some guy who claimed them to be in-store demos.
> 
> I noticed there's RED locktite on 4 of the screws (other ones have blue)
> 
> ...


Don't use heat. The heat you would need to burn it off would ruin the heat treatment on the screws. As far as I know, drop the screws in a cup of acetone (ventilated, Acetone is toxic), and that should weaken it and make it far easier to scrape off.

EDIT: Or, if you have a soldering iron, you could just go around the screws and heat up the loc-tite Still, I would suggest avoiding heat if possible so you don't wrek the screw's strength. WD-40 might work too.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't sweat it, red locktite is fine if it's already dry in the threads. Flux bindings come with red locktite in the screw threads.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

'yeah, you only need to remove the loctite if it's preventing the screws from working properly.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh ok thanks for the reassurance, 

Except I got impatient and torched one a bit before I read the comments ahaha. Barely got anything off though cause I whimped out. 

Thx again!


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

Wire brush if you're worried. They'll be fine.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

You could just buy new screws... They are like .50 cents around here.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard that the red loctited screws screw in faster.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You can always just buy a die and that will take off all the junk and everything stuck in-between the threads too. 
Would be just like new, then you have it for when ever you need to remove old loctite.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

unicorn piss does wonders


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> unicorn piss does wonders


So if your ever at Hogwarts, remember to gather some.


----------



## ashleyalcan (Nov 3, 2012)

*verdict on red loctite?*

thought I'd follow up here rather than start a new thread. capita sent me some binding screws that have red loctite on them. I'm a bit hesitant to use them because I've read multiple times to ONLY use blue loctite,but capita wouldnt send me bad hardware, would they? should i use these screws anyways or get new ones wihout the red?

Thanks in advance


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ashleyalcan said:


> thought I'd follow up here rather than start a new thread. capita sent me some binding screws that have red loctite on them. I'm a bit hesitant to use them because I've read multiple times to ONLY use blue loctite,but capita wouldnt send me bad hardware, would they? should i use these screws anyways or get new ones wihout the red?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If the manufacturer did it it's probably fine, but if you're worried use a wire brush (a bench mounted one will be easiest) to clean out the threads and then use blue loctite.

I'm surprised they'd put red loctite on the threads and let it dry, seems kinda useless?!?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

fredericp64 said:


> Hey, I bought some Union Flites off some guy who claimed them to be in-store demos.
> 
> I noticed there's RED locktite on 4 of the screws (other ones have blue)
> 
> ...


Why are you taking off the Loctite? 

Don't burn yourself. Call our warranty guy 206.632.1601 - Ask for Butch. Be nice and explain that you're having some hardware issues. He'll take care of you.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dude there's no reason to need to remove it unless its gunked all over and looks bad. Itll keep them from backing out on you. The difference between Red and Blue is the red is used on screws for a more permanent bond, where as the blue will release easier. Don't sweat it though because the red removes easy enough.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

well the internet said so..... 
craziness. 

if its dry. its not even loctite anyways. because loctite uses an anaerobic reaction. so it wouldnt ever dry. i even helped with the hard part. HERE

if you gooped on all over hell. than yeah you dont want it on plastics. a drop or two. so its not dripping and oozing.


----------



## sbguy (Mar 9, 2010)

who the hell cares what color your loc-tite is?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

sbguy said:


> who the hell cares what color your loc-tite is?


Anybody who understands that there are different types of Loc-tite with different characteristics. Some of these characteristics make certain kinds of Loc-Tite not suitable for some applications - e.g., red Loc-tite to secure binding screw is generally not a a good idea.


----------

